# Axis wheels



## likemynuts (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it still possible to get Axis wheels? I been trying to get to their site for about a month, and can't do it. Does anyone know if Axis is still in business, or what is up with them?


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

http://racerwheel.com/waxi-323.html there you go, $143 per wheel


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

and ebay has them as well


----------



## likemynuts (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks alot man. I couldn't find them anywhere


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I swear they had a website. Can't find it anywhere either. 

Anyway, just search on Google for any Axis wheel.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the newest model. If I had a choice to buy new wheels again. I would go with these.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

do you know the weight of those new ones? i like them better than the others


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i think i found my new rims. i love the way the Axis Hiro's look


----------

